# Catheterization included with stenting



## ammontagano (Jul 29, 2011)

Beginning April 1, 2011 per CCI, cpt code 93458 is now inclusive to 92980, but will allow modifier -59.  My question is.....under what circumstances would modifier -59 be appropriate?  What would constitute the cath procedure as a distict procedure in relation to the stenting?  I don't like to use this modifier freely and need the information to back up using this modifier.  Any input is appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## dpeoples (Jul 29, 2011)

ammontagano said:


> Beginning April 1, 2011 per CCI, cpt code 93458 is now inclusive to 92980, but will allow modifier -59.  My question is.....under what circumstances would modifier -59 be appropriate?  What would constitute the cath procedure as a distict procedure in relation to the stenting?  I don't like to use this modifier freely and need the information to back up using this modifier.  Any input is appreciated.  Thanks.




in a nutshell....It must be truly diagnostic in nature meaning, the condition or severity of the condition was not known until the heart cath was performed, thus neccessitating the intervention.

HTH


----------



## ammontagano (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank you so much Danny, Cardi is not one of my strong specialties and every bit of information helps.


----------

